# Hostels at Uni



## fate (Dec 21, 2000)

Ive just found out that I may have to move cities for my university course - which would end up in me staying in a hostel. The thought of this terrifies me as I have never been able to stay in places where I dont have my own private toilet. Has anyone been in similar situations and can offer me any words of wisdom?!


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

I currently live in a Hostel. It's not that bad, one bathroom for five people. Im the one that uses it most but people with normal bathroom habits only use it like a couple times a day and can hold anything in for long periods of time just in case. the only thing i would be worried about is having the bathroom right next to someones door where they can here you...


----------



## 18104 (Oct 30, 2005)

I would try not to worry about it tooo much b/c sometimes worring makes it worse. BUT I also know that sometimes you just have to go. I would say to just go and if anyone says anything about it say "it's a restroom thats what it's suppose to smell/sound like". I work at a walmart and I have to run to their public restroom through out the day. But it doesn't embarass me. The only time I would be embarass is if I didn't make it to the bathroom....lol


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

i just had to leave uni for the year cus of my stomach but i was staying in halls and sharing 2 toilets btw 8 of us. I think i only ever had to wait for the toilet once and generally i was fine. The worst problem for me really was when i felt really crappy and just wanted to stay hidden in the toilet cus i knew i'd be back there as soon as i'd reached my room. i did get through those patches but it's not pleasant. i'd just be open about it, ppl are generally understanding. if not then they're not worth knowing.


----------

